# Stargate SG1 Season one coming to Blu



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Found this out on amazon,I wish they had all ten seasons in a boxset,I would buy it in a heartbeat!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000Y5JFMA


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Already own seasons 1-8 on DVD...
Didn't buy 9 and 10, because they changed the packaging...

And don't offer "just the packaging" for season 1-8.

So I will now wait, till they offer a 10 season set, in an HD format before I rebuy... yet again.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Yikes. No thanks. It will look terrible. I believe the entire first season was filmed on 16mm film. Unless they do some serious cleanup, it might look really grainy. It already looks pretty bad on regular DVD.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Already own seasons 1-8 on DVD...
> Didn't buy 9 and 10, because they changed the packaging...
> 
> And don't offer "just the packaging" for season 1-8.
> ...


I was in that situation, but my seasons 2-8 were still unopened and I had purchased from Costco so I was able to return all of them. I repurchased the "slimline" DVD box sets, and donated my "big box" Season 1 to a family member.


----------

